# 2003 RS6...anyone here own one?



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

I am looking at buying one. What do I need to know, look out for, have checked.
Tell me to do it or talk me out of it...either way I just want as much info from actual owners, not sellers.


----------



## SilverSLine (Aug 13, 2006)

Great car! Have you looked at or driven any yet? The prices are somewhat reasonable for them now. If you find one have it inspected by a neutral party and try to get a copy of the vehicles service history. I believe the T-belt needs to be done every 35k or so.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

SilverSLine said:


> Great car! Have you looked at or driven any yet? The prices are somewhat reasonable for them now. If you find one have it inspected by a neutral party and try to get a copy of the vehicles service history. I believe the T-belt needs to be done every 35k or so.


Thanks. I have driven 2. One was in great shape, the other was OK. Prices were $18-21K. And yes, maint is my primary concern as this was an $83K car new and needs to be treated as such, esp since I would use it as my DD. I don't want to get into something that requires reg maint = to a new car payment. Been there, done that. I am also looking at 2002-03 M5s and AMG E55s.


----------



## mik15 (Dec 18, 2012)

i have an '04 RS6, if you still need some insights let me know...


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

mik15 said:


> i have an '04 RS6, if you still need some insights let me know...


Not sure if they sold the '04 in the US? I believe that one did not have a timing belt...which on the03 needs to be replaced every 30K miles (along with the water pump). A $1400 service.
Was at the dealer yesterday and my tech says to have $3K put aside each yr for reg service/maint/repairs.


----------

